# CJ's Summer Lean Out



## CJ (Mar 9, 2020)

It was a good 6 month period of gaining weight, most of which I believe is good weight. Not too much fluff added, went from about 180 lbs to 201 lbs. 

So it's time to drop some fat and concentrate on health. My medical certification expires in 5 weeks, and I don't want to mess around with that. Then 5 weeks after that is my yearly Dr physical. Again, want it to be as good as possible. After that, it's late May, and summer is right around the corner. 

Going to slowly drop some bodyfat for those two events, on just TRT, at 140mg per week.

After that, June and July I'm going to do a hard cut to see how lean I can get by August 1st. Best guess is I'm 15%bf right now, not going to get tested prior, as it's expensive, not really important, and it'll eat up a good chunk of my day to get into the city to do it. 

The goal is <8%, to be tested by Dexa at that time. I'll add some Masteron to my TRT in Jube/July to see how I respond to it. Just want to try to get silly lean at least once. Then I'll maintain on TRT for the month of August, then get back to normal bodyfat levels for September and October. 

I'll keep this 1st post updated with the weekly weigh-ins and calories for the week. 

Start of fat loss phase.
2/25:  200.8 lbs  3970 Cals
3/3:  198.9 (-1.9)  4278 Cals
3/10:  197.6 (-1.3)  3547 Cals
3/17:  196.5 (-1.1) 3763 Cals
3/24:  195.4 (-1.1) 3530 Cals
3/31:  195.3 (-0.1) 4028 Cals 
4/7:  196.0 (+0.7) 3841 Cals 
4/14:  196.2 (+0.2) 4163 Cals 
4/21:  196.6 (+0.4) 3685 Cals
4/28:  196.4 (-0.2) 3590 Cals
5/5:  195.2 (-1.2) 3522 Cals


----------



## TODAY (Mar 9, 2020)

Jeez, dude...

Cutting on 4kcals/day? Are you a professional lumberjack or something?


----------



## CJ (Mar 9, 2020)

That week was just an anomaly, very active, and a week before I dropped back to TRT, so a lag in a little water weight loss. 

Going forward, I'm starting out at 3500 Cals.


----------



## Rhino99 (Mar 9, 2020)

This should be a great log.
I'm in.


----------



## tinymk (Mar 9, 2020)

Look forward to seeing your progression brother


----------



## DEADlifter (Mar 9, 2020)

Looking forward to seeing your results


----------



## Seeker (Mar 9, 2020)

So you just spent 6 months working on gaining weight just so you can immediately start Losing it again ? Sorry buddy, but help me understand how that makes any sense.  Maybe I'm missing something.


----------



## CJ (Mar 9, 2020)

Seeker said:


> So you just spent 6 months working on gaining weight just so you can immediately start Losing it again ? Sorry buddy, but help me understand how that makes any sense.  Maybe I'm missing something.



It was actually 3 months gaining, then 3 months maintaining. I should've worded it better. 

But to answer more in depth, I'm a little bit fukked in the head. I would feel gross in my own skin if I didn't lean out for the summer.


----------



## Trump (Mar 9, 2020)

You will prob finish this cut at around 180lb


----------



## Seeker (Mar 9, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> It was actually 3 months gaining, then 3 months maintaining. I should've worded it better.
> 
> But to answer more in depth, I'm a little bit fukked in the head. I would feel gross in my own skin if I didn't lean out for the summer.



Ok thanks for clarifying. . I have no doubt you'll reach your goal.


----------



## CJ (Mar 9, 2020)

Trump said:


> You will prob finish this cut at around 180lb



:32 (18): You dick!!!

I'm thinking it'll be about 187/188. :32 (20):  Assuming I was ~10% last summer at 181,  if I get to 187 @8%, that'll be ~10 more pounds of lean muscle tissue gained since last year, in reality only about 6 months. Not fat, not water, but lean muscle tissue. I'm not greedy, I'll take that.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Mar 9, 2020)

You’re like me Cj. Naturally burn a lot of calories and  It’s a whole days work to gain weight. You’re gonna look shredded though and ready for summer after the cut.


----------



## snake (Mar 9, 2020)

You'll do just fine CJ. That sub 8% is no fun so get in, get some pics of how ya look and get out of Dodge.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Mar 9, 2020)

Looking forward to it!
starting photos?

Also disappointed that the title of this isn't witty.


----------



## CJ (Mar 10, 2020)

Weekly Update:

Down 1.3lbs to a weekly average of 197.6 lbs. Weigh ins were linear this week, every day was lower than the previous, which leads me to believe that it's water weight

3547 Cals 
323g C
245g P
139g F

I'll post some pics of where I am right now. 

*** And yes, I have a mirror resting on top of the faucet. Remodel isn't done yet, wife won't let me hang the mirror or towel rack until we (she) picks out a backsplash. Apparently everything has to be "just right". :32 (18):


.


----------



## CJ (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## CJ (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## CJ (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## German89 (Mar 10, 2020)

Where'd the beard go!?


----------



## CJ (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## CJ (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## CJ (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## CJ (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## CJ (Mar 10, 2020)

German89 said:


> Where'd the beard go!?



It was a mild winter. Beard got chopped long ago. :32 (20):


----------



## German89 (Mar 10, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> It was a mild winter. Beard got chopped long ago. :32 (20):



I dislike you now.


----------



## CJ (Mar 10, 2020)

Pre bulk from last summer, and current pic. About an 18 pound difference.


----------



## CJ (Mar 10, 2020)

Well that pic is fukkin depressing. I don't see much difference at all, except for fat. :32 (7):


----------



## German89 (Mar 10, 2020)

it is not depressing. you thickened up though... 

how is it depressing?


----------



## Trump (Mar 10, 2020)

Your pretty much the same bf on both pictures, just a different angle and closer to the mirror on the first one. Possibly a few % difference max


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Mar 10, 2020)

That is a huge difference. I think the way you took the pics may he why you're having trouble seeing it.


----------



## DF (Mar 10, 2020)

CJ you look great BF% as is IMO.  I'd like to see you continue a bulk & fuk the summer cut! 220lbs! Get it!


----------



## Trump (Mar 10, 2020)

I second this



DF said:


> CJ you look great BF% as is IMO.  I'd like to see you continue a bulk & fuk the summer cut! 220lbs! Get it!


----------



## transcend2007 (Mar 10, 2020)

Keep in mind it is a marathon not a sprint ... to gain muscle you must be in a calorie surplus which means you will also gain some fat ... if your real goal is be over 200 lbs lean you're going to have to think more long term ... bulk then cut is counter productive ... you may need to run a calorie surplus for 18 to 24 months ... and stop comparing pics ... to gain 15 to 20 pounds of mass ... takes time ... you need to decide what your goals are ... being lean for summer or being 200 lbs lean ... 2 different goals ... for someone who would naturally be 170 ...


----------



## Seeker (Mar 10, 2020)

Well, I do agree with what the boyz are saying above. But you will have to get over the mind fuk of being heavier through summer. As old man DF stated, you're carrying well now. It all comes down to what you want and happy with.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Mar 10, 2020)

sorry was a duplicate post, don't know how to delete this


----------



## bigdog (Mar 10, 2020)

You look great brother. Hard work paying off!


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Mar 11, 2020)

Definitely added some thickness. Doing great brother. I vote to further the bulk. Have to do what makes you happy though:32 (20):


----------



## Voyagersixone (Mar 11, 2020)

German89 said:


> I dislike you now.



I disagree. I think the beard is actually perfect how it is now


*REGARDING THE BELOW:*


CJ275 said:


> Well that pic is fukkin depressing. I don't see much difference at all, except for fat. :32 (7):





Trump said:


> I second this





Seeker said:


> Well, I do agree with what the boyz are saying above. But you will have to get over the mind fuk of being heavier through summer. As old man DF stated, you're carrying well now. It all comes down to what you want and happy with.





ComeBacKid85 said:


> Definitely added some thickness. Doing great brother. I vote to further the bulk. Have to do what makes you happy though:32 (20):



CJ, my dear friend - I think you look absolutely _fantastic _right now. Between the last summer pic and where you are now, I disagree with your assessment that it's just fat -- there's obviously an increase in lean mass.

You've said before - several times - that the summer lean out is important to you. I support whatever makes you happy 100000%. But I would ask that you just step back and re-evaluate. I have no doubt you can get sub 8% and look good. But right now -- honest to god, you look about perfect. And I really wonder, maybe with a few more months of growth, if you wouldn't be happier with how you'd look leaning out then being a bit bigger. The little bf you have you carry extremely well. You look strong, you look healthy, and you look like a shining example of what we should all strive for. If it were summer now, I think you'd be perfect for it exactly as you are.

Just my 0.02. But you look really, really great and I'd love to see how big you could get.


----------



## Boogieman (Mar 11, 2020)

CJ you have ate like a champ! I am not here to judge and I understand wanting to lean out for summer! Everyone wants to be cut up for shorts season! I dunno Im going to keep bulking till im 215-220! This summer will be a 15-20% BF for me! But I totally understand wanting to cut down and have good numbers on you physical!


----------



## CJ (Mar 11, 2020)

Dramatic improvement in blood pressure from a few weeks ago. Down to 116/67, whereas I had been running about 130's/mid 70's.

I usually check weekly, but hadn't in about a month, so hopefully this will continue.


----------



## TODAY (Mar 11, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> *Dramatic improvement in blood pressure* from a few weeks ago. Down to 116/67, whereas I had been running about 130's/mid 70's.
> 
> I usually check weekly, but hadn't in about a month, so hopefully this will continue.


Glad to hear this.

What does your daily diet look like at this point?


----------



## CJ (Mar 11, 2020)

TODAY said:


> What does your daily diet look like at this point?



Here's yesterday, for an example...   (also eat wild caught salmon or sardines 5x/week for omega 3s, and real sauerkraut  4x/week for pre/probiotics)


----------



## CantTouchThis (Mar 11, 2020)

CJ your a funking unit man. 

Alpha funking male. Even eating spiderman cheese strings.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Mar 11, 2020)

CantTouchThis said:


> CJ your a funking unit man.
> 
> Alpha funking male. _*Even eating spiderman cheese strings*_.



D E A D
and accurate


----------



## CJ (Mar 11, 2020)

Sorry to disappoint boys, but they changed the packaging. It's not Spider Man string cheese, it's now Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtle string cheese!!!!  :32 (1):


----------



## Voyagersixone (Mar 12, 2020)

Idk if you’re taking requests...
but I’d like to see a before and after of your self-made bald spot included in this log.


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Mar 13, 2020)

I know the feeling .. my problem is I want to be big n lean but as I get older my joints will only take so much. My muscles can move it but my joints can’t support it. So it’s just easier to stay lean.


----------



## Tatlifter (Mar 13, 2020)

Interested to see how this goes...10 lbs of lean muscle is a nice chunk in that time period! Good luck


----------



## CJ (Mar 17, 2020)

Weekly Update:

Down 1.1 pounds for the week to an average weigh in of 196.5 lbs. 

3763 Cals (pint of Ben&Jerry's skewed this number :32 (16) 
362g C
263g P
143g F

Everything going good, except for dropping weight more quickly than expected. It should slow down this week, based upon the trend of daily weigh ins. 

Still feel good at the gym, just not adding weight/reps at the pace I was before, again, expected. However, on the strength lifts for my chest, the weight has been the same for a couple of weeks now, and I lost a rep on those exercises. The exercises for reps though haven't been affected, same weight with reps slightly up. 

Overall recovery seems good, however it's going to be changed up as I'll be working out from home for the foreseeable future, due to COVID19. 

I still have plenty of equipment at home to get a good workout in, just going to look at this like a new block of training. Basic lifts, old school training. Squats, DLs, Bench, Presses, Rows, Pullups, Curls, Skullcrushers, and Laterals will be my exercises for awhile. No fluff. Just do a lower volume strength block to mix it up. 

Hope everyone is doing well during this pandemic, keep plugging away guys!!!!


----------



## CJ (Mar 17, 2020)

Workout plan for the next few weeks or so...

Day A
Inc Bench 3x5+
V Bar Landmine Rows 3x5-8
Flat DB Bench 3x8-10
Chinups 3@r8+
Bis/Tris/Lateral Delts 3 sets each

Day B
Squats 3x3+
Deadlift 3x5-8
Leg Exts 3 burnout sets 
Leg Curls 3 burnout sets 
Stand DB Calf 3xMax (6-10)

Day C
1 arm KB OH Press 3@r8+
Pullups 3@r8+
Pushups 3xMax
Ring Rows 3xMax
Bis/Tris/Lateral Delts 3 sets each

Day D
Deadlift 3x3
Squats 3x5-8
Leg Exts 3 burnout sets 
Leg Curls 3 burnout sets
Stand DB Calf 3xMax (15+ reps)

Conditioning options:
KB Swings 
Axe swings, into a log
Carrying heavy stones around the yard
Jogging around the neighborhood 
Maybe... Burpees :32 (7):


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Mar 17, 2020)

You could do a burpee run. Every quarter mile stop and do 20 burpees. You will lose weight from throwing up.


----------



## CJ (Mar 17, 2020)

Thatgoodfellow said:


> You could do a burpee run. Every quarter mile stop and do 20 burpees. You will lose weight from throwing up.



No. 

(10 char)


----------



## German89 (Mar 17, 2020)

Thatgoodfellow said:


> You could do a burpee run. Every quarter mile stop and do 20 burpees. You will lose weight from throwing up.


couldn't i just put my finger down my throat and throw up like that?


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Mar 18, 2020)

That looks like a awesome plan brother! You got a great home setup it sounds like. Definitely have to get some of the stuff you have. Keep killing it bro! :32 (1):


----------



## CJ (Mar 19, 2020)

Realized last night that the Leg Ext /Curl  attachment on my bench sucks. So revising leg days to the following:


Day B
Squats 8x3
Deadlift 5x5
Stand Calf 3xMax (single leg)

Day D
Deadlift 8x3
Squats 5x5
Stand Calf 3xMax (double leg)


Alsi thinking that I may add an arm day, since I never really focus on them, just kind of throw in a few sets at the end of upper body days. Might be a good time to give them a little attention. 

I'm open to suggestions, thoughts?


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Mar 19, 2020)

This lack of equipment options is really limiting for me, so I'm thinking maybe just more variation in weight and rep ranges to make up for it?


----------



## CJ (Mar 20, 2020)

Home Workouts the last few days:

Tuesday 
A) Inc BB Bench
B) V-Bar Landmine Rows 
C) Flat DB Bench
D) Ntrl Grip Pullups
E1) EZ Bar Curls
E2) EZ Bar Skulls
E3) DB Lateral Raises

Wednesday
A) Squats 
B) Deadlifts
C1) Leg Exts
C2) Leg Curls
D) BW Calf Raises on stairs

Thursday 
A1) EZ Bar Curls
A2) EZ Bar Skulls
A3) DB Lateral Raises 
B1) EZ Bar Spider Curls 
B2) Bench Dips 
B3) Band Pull Aparts
C1) DB Hammer Curls
C2) Band Tricep Exts
C3) BW Calf Raises on stsirs


----------



## DEADlifter (Mar 20, 2020)

Those look like great workouts, brother.


----------



## CJ (Mar 20, 2020)

Tonight's workout in the books:

A) Half Kneeling 1-arm KB Presses-5 sets 
B) Pullups-5 sets 
C1) Pushups-5 sets
C2) Invented Ring Rows-5 sets
D) BW Calf Raises on stairs-3 sets


----------



## Voyagersixone (Mar 21, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Tonight's workout in the books:
> 
> A) Half Kneeling 1-arm KB Presses-5 sets
> B) Pullups-5 sets
> ...



as always - you’re an inspirational beast brother. And you forgot to note - all in 45 minutes!!


----------



## DEADlifter (Mar 21, 2020)

CJ's Gainz vs. CV-19 Lockdown.

CJ 1-0


----------



## CJ (Mar 22, 2020)

Sunday FunDay Workout:

Deads, 8 sets of 3:
325x3
345x3
365x3x6 sets 

Front Squats, 5x5
225x5
245x5x2 sets
265x5x2 sets

Calfs on stairs, 3 good sets

I have plenty more in me, just need to get used to these exercises again. Don't feel quite right just yet.

Yesterday was a rest day.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Mar 23, 2020)

Thx. I'm gonna try to do some butt stuff tonight.


----------



## Boogieman (Mar 23, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Thx. I'm gonna try to do some butt stuff tonight.



Not sure I want an explanation of this one...


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Mar 23, 2020)

I’m sick not being able to go to the gym. Been doing shit compared to that list. Definitely inspired, Keep killing brother.:32 (1):


----------



## CJ (Mar 24, 2020)

Weekly Update:

Down 1.1 lbs for the week to an average weight of 195.4 lbs. 

3530 cals
317g C
246g P
145g F

Dropped my Cals a little this week to offset the fact that there's less gym time. However, working a 6th day in the week has resulted in more calorie burn, so kind of a wash. 

Pivot in the plan:

I'm actually kind of ok where I am right now, I feel good, so I'm going to try to stay at 195 lbs and try to grow into that weight. I'm going to have to up the Cals though, since 3 of my last 4 weigh ins were below that level. 4000 Cals is the target for the next 2 weeks, see if I can hold 195.


----------



## CJ (Mar 24, 2020)

Quick update pic, 2 weeks since last pic.


----------



## CJ (Mar 24, 2020)

Monday:
Rest day, worked 14 hours. 

Tuesday Morning:
A) Inc Bench, 5x5,5,5,5,7
B) V-Bar Rows, 5x10,10,10,10,11
C) Slight Dec DB Bench, 3x11,9,9
D) Ntrl Grip Pullups, 3@r8+
E1) EZ Bar Curls, 3@r9+
E2) EZ Bar Skulls, 3@r9+
E3) EZ Bar Wide Upright Row, 3@r9+
E4) Stair Calf, 3@r9+ holding 53lb KB

Conditioning/Aerobic:
20 minute alternating EMOM, 0:30 on/0:30 off
Odd Min) Russian KB Swings @53lbs (20 reps) 
Even Min) KB Goblet Squats @53lbs (15 reps)

200 total swings, 150 total squats


----------



## Voyagersixone (Mar 24, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Quick update pic, 2 weeks since last pic.



wow dude. Already leaning out. Also - I support the hair growth too.


----------



## DEADlifter (Mar 25, 2020)

Fukkin chiseled BRO.  Do you do ab work or did Michelangelo sculpt that shit. LOL.  Good job dude! 



CJ275 said:


> Quick update pic, 2 weeks since last pic.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Mar 25, 2020)

DEADlifter said:


> Fukkin chiseled BRO.  Do you do ab work or did Michelangelo sculpt that shit. LOL.  Good job dude!



RIGHT!! sigh


----------



## CJ (Mar 28, 2020)

Home Workout Updates:

Wednesday - Rest

Thursday:
Squats, 8x3: 275,275,275,295,295,295,315,315
DLs, 275lbsx10x3 sets

Friday:
Power Clean Triples, 225x3x5 sets 
Pendlay Rows, 175x6x5 sets

Saturday:
Strict Press, 5x5+: 135x5,5,5,5,8
Pushups, accumulate 100 good reps 
A1) Upright Rows, 5x max plus partials 
A2) Band Pull Aparts, 5x max

Kind of liking the simple workouts.


----------



## DEADlifter (Mar 30, 2020)

Those look like good workouts man


----------



## CJ (Mar 31, 2020)

Weekly Update:

Down 0.1 lbs to an average weigh in of 195.3 lbs.

4028 Cals 
343g C
278g P
168g F

Nothing really to report this week, working long hours and 6 days per week, so when I get in workouts they're quick hitters. Basic compound movements for the most part, keeping it simple. 

See ya next week.


----------



## Boogieman (Mar 31, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Weekly Update:
> 
> Down 0.1 lbs to an average weigh in of 195.3 lbs.
> 
> ...



Do what you can when you can, strange times! Good work brotha!


----------



## CJ (Mar 31, 2020)

Workout Update:

Sunday and Monday were both rest days, long work days, just had nothing in me to give. 

Tuesday:

Squats, 5x5+
-275lbs x 5,5,5,5,7
Squats, Back Off Sets
-185lbs x 12 reps x 5 sets

Calfs on stairs. 

Everything feels heavier than it is, I think the long work hours are getting to me a bit. I opted for back off squats instead of deadlifts today because of that.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Mar 31, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Workout Update:
> 
> Sunday and Monday were both rest days, long work days, just had nothing in me to give.
> 
> ...



thanks for the work you do man - and major props for continuing to push despite the long hours.


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Mar 31, 2020)

just ur work is going to lean u out..right at the perfect time i guess....ur diet almost looks like mine , and ur doing it to lean geez i need to eat more....uhhhh...glad things are going well. i have no doubt u will get where u want to be


----------



## Voyagersixone (Mar 31, 2020)

Ragingmenace223 said:


> just ur work is going to lean u out..right at the perfect time i guess...._*ur diet almost looks like mine , and ur doing it to lean geez i need to eat more*_....uhhhh...glad things are going well. i have no doubt u will get where u want to be



^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^
remember when I begged and begged and begged and begged for you to post your diet regularly


----------



## CJ (Apr 8, 2020)

Weekly Update, a day late:

Nothing major to report, just plugging away like everyone else. Doing the best we can with what we have. As of yesterday morning:

196.0 lbs, up (+0.7) from the week prior. Probably not correct, I had several weird days in there, eating comfort food while mourning my dog. Weigh ins were all over the place, fluctuating several pounds each day. Nothing too bad, but it happened.

3841 Cals
313g C
245g P
179g F

Home workouts have been good, short and sweet. I have a decent amount of equipment where that's not a problem. 

Still going to hold this weight range (~195) and try to grow into it.


----------



## CJ (Apr 9, 2020)

Last few days of workouts:

Sunday 
Squats, 3x5+
Squats, 5x8-10
Leg Curls, 3x8-10
Stair Calfs, 3x max w/53 lb KB
Stair Calfs, 3x max @BW

Tuesday 
Pendlay Rows, 5x8-10
Pullups, 3 sets @r9
Inverted Ring Rows, 3 sets @r10
EZ Bar Curls, 3 sets
EZ Bar Upright Rows, 3 sets

Wednesday 
Inc Bench, 3x5 then 2x8-10
DB Bench, 3x8-10
Strict Press, 3x8-10
A1) EZ Bar Skulls, 3 sets 
A2) DB Lateral Raises, 3 sets

This is pretty much going to be my rotation going forward. I'll add in conditioning sessions and some Oly work here and there.


----------



## CJ (Apr 15, 2020)

Weekly Update:

Ate like an ass all week, lots of ice cream, nuts and cheese. That ends TODAY!!!

196.2 lbs, up from 196.0 last week.

4163 Cals
355g C
246g P
200g F

Really liking the short, focused workouts. Not having so many choices has been refreshing, I think this will forever change my workouts.


----------



## Mister Slicksta (Apr 15, 2020)

Broski.....you're dominating.  I'm inspired after reading this whole thread.  Are you doing any crossfit wods with this too?


----------



## Gibsonator (Apr 15, 2020)

lol you ate like shit all week and gained .2lbs.
fukk outta here!!!


----------



## CJ (Apr 15, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> lol you ate like shit all week and gained .2lbs.
> fukk outta here!!!



Maybe erratic would've been the better word. The daily Cals ranged from 2,800-6,100.


----------



## CJ (Apr 15, 2020)

Mister Slicksta said:


> Broski.....you're dominating.  I'm inspired after reading this whole thread.  Are you doing any crossfit wods with this too?



Naahhhh, closest I came was a 20 minute alternating EMOM of 15 KB Goblet Squats and 20 Russian KB Swings. It was basically :30on :30off.


----------



## CJ (Apr 16, 2020)

Workouts the last few days:

Saturday
Squats, 3x5+
Squats, 5x8-10
Leg Curls, 3x8-10
Stair Calfs, 3x max w/53 lb KB
Stair Calfs, 3x max @BW

Monday
Inverted Ring Rows, 3@R8
Pendlay Rows, 5x6+
Pendlay Rows, 3x8-10
Ntrl Grip Pullups, 3 sets @r9+
EZ Bar Curls, 3 sets
EZ Bar Upright Rows, 3 sets

Wednesday
Pushups, 3@r8
Inc Bench, 3x5 then 3x8-10
Slight Decline DB Bench, 3x8-10
Strict Press, 3x8-10
A1) EZ Bar Skulls, 3 sets
A2) DB Lateral Raises, 3 sets


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Apr 16, 2020)

Killing it brother that’s awesome. :32 (10):


----------



## German89 (Apr 16, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> lol you ate like shit all week and gained .2lbs.
> fukk outta here!!!



Lmfao

This fukkin guy.

I eat like shit I gain 10lbs.


----------



## CJ (Apr 17, 2020)

Leg Day

Squats, 3x5+: 305x5,5,7
Squats, 5x8-10: 225x10,10,10,10,10
ss) Lying Leg Curls, 3x10
ss) Calf Raises, 3xMax w/53lb KB
Calf Raises, 3 Cluster Sets(10.10.10) @BW

I've never had my quads so absolutely destroyed before from squatting. Doing them at home, and being able to push without any fear of failure, has allowed me to push to a new level on that exercise.

Sure, I've squatted heavy before, but never with higher volume afterwards like this. It was always 3x3 or 3x5 after doing Oly lifts.

It hurts like a mutha'fukkah, but I'm loving it.


----------



## CJ (Apr 20, 2020)

Last couple of days of workouts:

Friday and Saturday:
Rest. 

Sunday:
Pendlay Rows, 3x6+
Pendlay Rows, 3x8-12, last set to failure 
Ntrl Grip Pullups, 3 @R9+
Inverted Ring Rows, Ntrl Grip, Elbows Tucked, 3xMax
A1) EZ Bar Curls, 3@r9+
A2) EZ Bar Upright Rows, 3@r8+
Long walk with my girl. 8,000+ steps. 

Today:
Inc Bench, 3x5+
Inc Bench, 3x8-10, last set to failure
Slight Decline DB Bench, 3x8-10, last set to failure
Strict BB Press, 3x8-10, last set to failure 
A1) EZ Bar Skulls, 3xMax
A2) Seated DB Lateral Raises, 3xMax w/extended sets


----------



## Mister Slicksta (Apr 20, 2020)

Keep it up broski.


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Apr 21, 2020)

Your on fire bud! CJ you are a big inspiration! :32 (9):


----------



## CJ (Apr 22, 2020)

Weekly Update:

Up to 196.6 lbs, a +0.4 lb increase over last week. The weight bump was the delayed result of last week's 4200 Cal average. I've noticed that whenever I do something, it takes a full week to see the results of what I did. Food choices have been much better this week, except for the pint of B&Js "Everything But The Kitchen Sink" I had last night. I ain't even sorry bro!

3685 Cals
358g C
241g P
143g F

Home workouts are going great, really not missing the gym much at all. If it wasn't only $20/month, I'd probably cancel it.

It's also nice not being on a set schedule, having to hit the gym on specific days. I can rest as needed, training is simplified, and I'm getting more recovery. 

And I hate to admit it, but my lifts/movements are better. I guess subconsciously I was letting the gym environment affect my workouts. Noted, and will be aware of this going forward.


----------



## DF (Apr 22, 2020)

Eat more bacon!!!


----------



## CJ (Apr 22, 2020)

Tuesday:
Rest and house tasks, chipping away at "to-do list"

Today:
Squats, 3x5+: 315x5,5,7
Squats, 3x8-10: 245x10,10,8
A1) Leg Exts, 3xMax, last set RP set
A2) KB Stair Calfs, 3xMax w/53lb KB 
B1) Leg Curls, 3xMax, last set RP set
B2) BW Stair Calfs, 3 RP sets 
~45 mins, burned like a mutha'fukkah

Tomorrow:
Rest, but I'll probably go for a long walk with my lady. Edit: I did go for the walk, got 13k steps in today.


----------



## CJ (Apr 25, 2020)

Friday:
Pendlay Rows, 3x6+
Pendlay Rows, 3x8-12
Ntrl Grip Pullups, 3@r8+ w/pause at top 
Ntrl Grip Ring Rows, elbows in, 3xMax+
A1) EZ Bar Curls, 3@r9+
A2) EZ Bar Upright Rows, 3@r9+

Saturday:
Inc Bench, 3x5+
Inc Bench, 3x8-10
Slight Dec DB Bench, 3x8-10
Strict Press, 3x8-10
A1) EZ Bar Skulls, 3@r9+
A2) Seated DB Laterals, 3xMax+

Sunday:
Rest


----------



## TODAY (Apr 25, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Weekly Update:
> 
> Up to 196.6 lbs, a +0.4 lb increase over last week. The weight bump was the delayed result of last week's 4200 Cal average. I've noticed that whenever I do something, it takes a full week to see the results of what I did. Food choices have been much better this week, except for the pint of* B&Js "Everything But The Kitchen Sink"* I had last night. I ain't even sorry bro!
> 
> ...


This is a sub-optimal choice of ice cream.

Try Chubby Hubby or Peanut Butter Half Baked if you really wanna gain.


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Apr 25, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Weekly Update:
> 
> Up to 196.6 lbs, a +0.4 lb increase over last week. The weight bump was the delayed result of last week's 4200 Cal average. I've noticed that whenever I do something, it takes a full week to see the results of what I did. Food choices have been much better this week, except for the pint of B&Js "Everything But The Kitchen Sink" I had last night. I ain't even sorry bro!
> 
> ...


 that looks almost identical to my nutrition and im trying to gain lol....i thought i was a hard gainer  but if your eating that to cut damn...im really not gaining that fast though nor do i weigh as much as you but im only a few lbs off now..your killing it .if your anything like me the scale doesnt change a lot but my body composition does..


----------



## CJ (Apr 25, 2020)

Ragingmenace223 said:


> that looks almost identical to my nutrition and im trying to gain lol....i thought i was a hard gainer  but if your eating that to cut damn...im really not gaining that fast though nor do i weigh as much as you but im only a few lbs off now..your killing it .if your anything like me the scale doesnt change a lot but my body composition does..



My weight is just about the same as it was 6 weeks ago, while averaging 3835 Cals/day during that time frame. Kind of pushed the weight cut back a bit, to see if I can grow into this weight.


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Apr 27, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> My weight is just about the same as it was 6 weeks ago, while averaging 3835 Cals/day during that time frame. Kind of pushed the weight cut back a bit, to see if I can grow into this weight.


 that would be ideal. I’m sure u will.I wish I could just find a happy weight, but I either feel bloated or skinny. I need to find a happy medium.


----------



## CJ (Apr 28, 2020)

Weekly Update:

196.4lbs, down 0.2lbs from last week. 

3590 Cals 
358g C
240g P
126g F

Workouts have been going well, nothing really to report, just plugging along. I do have an Assault Bike on the way, so that will be added into the mix soon. 

Next 3 weeks will be 3500 Cals.


----------



## German89 (Apr 28, 2020)

no more snacks?


----------



## CJ (Apr 28, 2020)

German89 said:


> no more snacks?



Nope. Not right now.


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Apr 30, 2020)

Awesome progress brother. I had to cut the snacks too. Had me starting to look like a half melted ice cream come haha. Good work in a hard time! :32 (10):


----------



## CJ (May 5, 2020)

Week 1 of the 15 week cut is complete.

Down 1.2 lbs for the week to 195.2.

3522 Cals 
293g C
282g P
134g F

Plan is 3500 Cals for 3 weeks, then drop ~10% Cals every 3 weeks after that.

Just TRT for now 140mg/week. I'll add in a small amount of Tren A and Mast P later, 250mg/wk each for 8 weeks at the end. 

Cardio will also be introduced again, as I've acquired an Assault Bike, plus the general uptick in activity because of summer yard work. 

Training will be a Pull, Push, Legs, Shldrs/Arms rotation going forward, rest days as needed or required because of excessively long work days. If too many rest days start adding up, I'll go back to a PPL split so there's not too much time between training body parts. 

Protein will remain on the higher side, carbs and fats are basically interchangeable at this point so those will be what they'll be. Going forward, I have a lot of room to lower fats, as they're usually in the 130g-150g range, but it'll be a mixture of both C and F that are lowered. Going to try to not touch the peri workout period carbs for as long as I can. 

I very structured in how I eat, so I have already identified what foods/meals that will be adjusted for the first two calorie drop periods. After that, it'll only be 6 weeks left to go, motivation should be high as I should be seeing good results by then, and I'll be able to see the light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## DEADlifter (May 5, 2020)

Sounds good CJ.  Looking forward to following along


----------



## CJ (May 5, 2020)

Workouts:

Last week was a deadload week. Worked out 2 days, 1 upper and 1 lower. Roughly 2/3rds the reps at ~80% of the weight I normally use.

Today:
Squats, 3x6+: 295x6,6,8  3:00r
Squats, 3x8-10: 245x10,10,10  3:00r
A1)Leg Exts, 3 sets to failure, RP set the last set
A2)Calf Raises on stairs w/70 lb DB, 3 sets until it burns.
B1)Leg Curls, 3 sets to failure, plus partials on last set. 
B2)BW Calf Raises on stairs, 3 RP sets.


----------



## German89 (May 6, 2020)

Keep biking!


----------



## CJ (May 12, 2020)

Weekly Update:

Week 2 of the 15 week cut complete. 
Down 0.6 lbs to a weekly average weight of 194.6 lbs. 

3519 Cals 

341g C
251g P
126g F

Last Week's Workouts:

Tuesday:
-Squats, 3x6+
-Squats, 3x8-19
-A1) Leg Exts, 3xMax+
-A2) DB Stair Calfs, 3xMax
-B1) Leg Curls, 3xMax
-B2) BW Stair Calfs, 3 RP Sets

Wednesday:
Off

Thursday:
-Benchpress, 3x6+
-Inc DB Bench, 3@r9+(6-10)
-DB Bench, 3@r9+(8-12)
-A1) Flat EZ Bar Skulls, 3xMax
-A2) DB Lateral Raises, 3xMax+

Friday:
-Ntrl Grip Pullups, 3@r9+
-Pendlay Rows, 3@r9+(8-10)
-Rack Pullups, 3xMax
-Ring Rows, 3xMax
-EZ Bar Curls, 3xMax(8-12)

Saturday:
10:00 Assault Bike(Aerobic pace) after a long work day 

Sunday:
-Seated OH Press(low ceiling), 3x6+
-Seated DB Presses, 3@r9+ (8-12)
-EZ Bar Upright Rows, 3xMax+
-A1) EZ Bar Spider Curls, 3xMax
-A2) Inc EZ Bar Skulls, 3xMax

Monday:
Off


----------



## CJ (May 12, 2020)

New addition to the home gym, to keep the small plates and miscellaneous organized.


----------



## Mhenshaw (May 12, 2020)

Nice rack.  Uhmmm... yeah.


----------



## Grizzly911 (May 12, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> New addition to the home gym, to keep the small plates and miscellaneous organized.



Got enough plates or do you need more?


----------



## CJ (May 12, 2020)

Grizzly911 said:


> Got enough plates or do you need more?



I need 6 more standard 10's and 4 standard 2.5's. Oh, and 4 more olympic 45's. :32 (20):


----------



## German89 (May 12, 2020)

CJ your plates drove my OCD into overdrive.

if some asshole did that shit at my small gym, i re-organize. makes my blood boil.


----------



## CJ (May 12, 2020)

German89 said:


> CJ your plates drove my OCD into overdrive.
> 
> if some asshole did that shit at my small gym, i re-organize. makes my blood boil.



It bothers me too, but there's not enough posts to do it properly. I have such a mish-mash of plates, both Oly and Standard holes.


----------



## German89 (May 12, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> It bothers me too, but there's not enough posts to do it properly. I have such a mish-mash of plates, both Oly and Standard holes.



I saw. Its forgiven


----------



## CJ (May 19, 2020)

Weekly Update:

Week 3 of lean out complete. Down another 0.9 lbs this week, to an average weight of 193.7 lbs. 

I was planning on dropping my Cals 10% this week, and every 3 weeks, but I'm happy with the rate of weight loss right now. I've dropped 2.7 lbs the last 3 weeks. Don't want it to drop too quickly. 

My activity level picks up this time of year, so I'm going to leave the Cals In side of the equation alone since the Cals Out will be increasing. Still want plenty of energy for workouts and life.

3489 Cals 
336g C
251g P
120g F


----------



## Jin (May 19, 2020)

CJ has a Masters in Macro Biology.


----------



## German89 (May 19, 2020)

Jin said:


> CJ has a Masters in Macro Biology.



as long as iifym, you can eat it.


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (May 19, 2020)

Impressive CJ! First I wanted to get my weight to catch you. Now I want to get it down to catch. How does it feel to be a Leader. Haha good job brother :32 (20):


----------



## CJ (May 26, 2020)

Weekly Update:

Week 4 compete. Down 0.4 lbs this week to a 193.3 lb average weigh in. 

3347 Cals 
301g C
255g P
121g F

Nothing fancy, just doing the basics. Happy with the progress thus far, noticeably leaner, plenty of energy, no hunger issues. Easy peezy.

Workouts have been great. I'm not trying to increase strength at the moment, just maintain the weight/reps used on my strength exercises, while trying to add reps/weight on the assistance exercises. So far, so good.

Very little structured cardio so far, but definitely move around alot during the course of my day. Sitting on a hamster wheel sucks anyway.


----------



## CJ (Jun 2, 2020)

Weekly Update:

5 weeks in the books, down another 1.5 lbs this week to an average weigh in of 191.8 lbs. I was losing weight too rapidly, so I added in extra calories towards the end of the week to slow it down. Wife made some AWESOME chicken wings one night, so no problems eating 12 of them. That was a quick extra 1,200 Cals right there. :32 (20):

3501 Cals
297g C
271g P
136g F

Broke out the calipers and took some bodyfat measurements. Last check was 5 weeks ago. Lost 1 mm from the chest, 3 mm from the abdomen, and 1 mm from the quad. At my leanest last summer, I had 1 less mm on the chest and 2 less mm on the abdomen. 

Workouts are still going well, although I had to adjust my split due to work/life, so no more set days, it's now a rotation. Back to Upper Strength, Lower Strength, Pull Hypertrophy, Push Hypertrophy, Legs Hypertrophy split. 

Having an issue with UPS also, they only delivered HALF of my pulldown/row cable machine. Still trying to get that resolved. Also have a new bar coming from EliteFTS, their cambered swiss bar. Should be a good addition for Bentover Rows and pressing. Also picked up some sandbags to toss around, to mix it up a bit. 

Everything is still going smoothly, and general activity has picked up greatly, so still no structured hamster wheel cardio. Not complaining.


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Jun 2, 2020)

Your moving right along. Well ur at my weight now so I c that I’m just gonna have to eat more then fitness pal says. 
  Looks like ur almost where u were last yr. I’d say that stubborn belly fat but ur not even doing cardio really so u can lose that any time u want. Keep it up


----------



## CJ (Jun 9, 2020)

Weekly Update:

Up 0.4 lbs to an average weight of 192.2

3398 Cals 
306g C
267g P
123g F

So I fukked up this week. It started off fine, everything going as planned, but then I had a couple of really busy days and had fairly low calorie days. Just forgot to eat, it happens. 

Anyway, my body did not like this, and my weight shot up a few lbs, I'm assuming there was a little elevated cortisol due to the stress of it all, was retaining water, but not sure. Whatever.

To correct it, I had a few higher calorie days to try to make up the excess deficit. Not exactly "cheat days", but rather Correction Days. It actually worked out to my benefit somewhat, because my boy's birthday was during this, so got to have Buffalo wings and pizza, a couple of slices of Oreo ice cream cake and a cup cake without a single drop of guilt. Hell, it was needed!!!

Two days of higher calorie days and by this morning, my body has dropped almost all of the extra weight I was carrying. Didn't quite catch up to my calorie target for the week, but close enough. 

Training is still going well, I'm really growing to enjoy the home workouts. My cable machine is here, assembled, and starting to be put to use. Also have a nice cambered swiss bar coming any day now from EliteFTS at the recommendation of a member here, but I forget who, I'm sorry. 

Still no structured cardio, because I have better shit to do. I move around enough during the day, it's not necessary at this point. I'll save that bullet for when I really need it. I'm not throwing the whole kitchen sink at it, I make changes when required.


----------



## CJ (Jun 16, 2020)

Weekly Update:

Up 0.7 lbs to an average weigh in of 192.9 lbs. 

3710 Cals
387g C
245g P
130g F

Upped my Cals this past week to about maintenance levels, to reset for the 8 week push starting today. Even though I'm up 1.1 lbs the last 2 weeks, I've dropped 2 mm's of body fat from the navel area, while the chest and thigh measurements are unchanged. 

Dropping Cals ~10% from my previous target. New target daily calorie average is 3200/day. 

Started adding to my TRT as of last night. Now taking 50mg Test Cyp, 70mg Tren Ace, and 70mg Mast Prop EOD for this 8 week run. It's a new combo for me, but I've heard good things. Never run Mast, previous Tren experience was 50mg EOD, so a small bump up for that. Weekly dosage is 175mg Test and 245mg each of Tren and Mast.

I probably have no business running those compounds since I'm a little guy, but I have them, so you know how that goes.

Home training is going great, only will go to the commercial gym when it finally opens for the 2nd leg session of the week. I'll do squats and deadlifts at home, but I'll use the hack squat and leg press machines at the gym, as they're a bit pricey and/or take up alot of space if I bought them for the home gym.

Loving the cable machine I purchased, it's very versatile, especially for arm training, with the constant tension and variance. Definitely beneficial for back training as well, as I just "feel" the target muscles working better as opposed to doing pullups and chinups, both of which I still do, btw.


----------



## Robdjents (Jun 16, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Weekly Update:
> 
> Up 0.7 lbs to an average weigh in of 192.9 lbs.
> 
> ...



Nice job dude! You seem smart enough to be educated on what your taking...if YOU are ready for those compounds than roll with it. Im not much bigger than you if i even am bigger and im gonna run tren next as well..keep killin it!


----------



## Trump (Jun 16, 2020)

you are going to be trying to bang stray dogs in about 10 days buddy. That’s a great stack you got going on there.


CJ275 said:


> Weekly Update:
> 
> Up 0.7 lbs to an average weigh in of 192.9 lbs.
> 
> ...


----------



## CJ (Jun 23, 2020)

Weekly Update:

Down 1.7 lbs to a weekly average of 191.2 lbs. 

3268 Cals 
325g C
251g P
105g F

Definitely going to have to start Cal/Carb cycling, as my energy level absolutely tanked on a few days.

Otherwise, going as expected.


----------



## CJ (Jun 26, 2020)

Newest addition to the home gym. A vertical leg press is on it's way too.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 27, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Newest addition to the home gym. A vertical leg press is on it's way too.



damn she's a beauty! :32 (12):


----------



## BrotherIron (Jun 27, 2020)

Nice addition!


----------



## CJ (Jun 30, 2020)

Weekly Update:

Down 0.2 lbs to a weekly average of 191.0 lbs. 

3631 Cals
330g C
286g P
131g F

A huge jump in calories this week, due to one day where I found a stash of pistachios I had purchased at the onset of the Covid stock up. Ate about 3,000 Cals of nuts in that one sitting. It was awesome!!! :32 (16):

Also discovered that I need carbohydrates in every meal, or else I'm very lethargic, and I just slow down, thus becoming counter productive. I had been feeling like junk for a week before deciding (with Gibs lending a helpful ear) to tinker with my carbs to see if that was the issue. 

That day, I added a bag of Skittles to my chili, and almost instantly felt better. Later that evening, had 45g of intra carbs via Gatorade powder, and had my first great workout in a week's time. Ok, maybe I'm on to something. 

Last few days, even though I haven't been consuming more carbs, I've spread them out fairly evenly throughout my meals, and it has made a marked difference. I feel great again. I had almost pulled the plug on this cycle, thinking it was the compounds not agreeing with me.

Foolish in hindsight. My thought process was if I carb cycled throughout the day, the periods when my meals where mainly meat and veggie would promote a little extra fat burning, since my blood sugar wouldn't be elevated and there'd only be a muted insulin response due to the protein consumption. 

All my prior bloodwork and blood sugar tests should've clued me in that this was not necessary. All my blood tests had results of lower normal blood glucose and low insulin, so theoretically should mean I'm very insulin sensitive.

All at home blood sugar tests also show this, as my blood sugar drops very quickly after the initial spike from meals and even pure Gatorade. 

Hopefully I'll continue to feel good.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 30, 2020)

wait did you say you added a bag of skittles to your chili??? :32 (18):


----------



## Trump (Jun 30, 2020)

11.657 skittles added all red less calories



Gibsonator said:


> wait did you say you added a bag of skittles to your chili??? :32 (18):


----------



## CJ (Jun 30, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> wait did you say you added a bag of skittles to your chili??? :32 (18):



Oops, it was a side dish. :32 (20):


----------



## CJ (Jul 2, 2020)

Scored 240 lbs of old Weider 1" cast iron plates and a couple of 'throw in' bars yesterday. Odd sizes, but they'll work. $1/lb, bars were free. 

2x50's
4x20's
6x10's

The 50's are the size of the 25's nowadays, but must be a blend of lead and kryptonite they're so heavy!


----------



## Trump (Jul 2, 2020)

that’s the only time you will see 200lb +



CJ275 said:


> Scored 240 lbs of old Weider 1" cast iron plates and a couple of 'throw in' bars yesterday. Odd sizes, but they'll work. $1/lb, bars were free.
> 
> 2x50's
> 4x20's
> ...


----------



## CJ (Jul 2, 2020)

Trump said:


> that’s the only time you will see 200lb +



By my calculations, I should be there by the spring of 2032.


----------



## Trump (Jul 2, 2020)

you will still be 199lb



CJ275 said:


> By my calculations, I should be there by the spring of 2032.


----------



## Big Mikey (Jul 2, 2020)

A 21 LB gain in 6 months of lifting is excellent. My compliments. 
Last night I watched a video of MMA fighter Cris Cyborg cut 30lbs in a ridiculous short period of time. That was far more brutal than the fight was. MMA can be crazy like that.


----------



## ATLRigger (Jul 2, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Weekly Update:
> 
> Up 0.4 lbs to an average weight of 192.2
> 
> ...



Good work.  I have nothing better do, so i put in a lot of cardio. 
I’m also throwing the kitchen sink at my fat loss.


----------



## CJ (Jul 4, 2020)

Starting to like the shape my back is rounding into. Not the best pics, screenshotted of a video, but you get the idea. 

Yes, I'm a hairy fukk, and I still have some fat to strip off, but work in progress.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 4, 2020)

lookin good brother, i also am a hairy fukker atm, wife digs it so whateva.


----------



## Trump (Jul 4, 2020)

Looking good wee man, imagine the possibilities if you ate



CJ275 said:


> Starting to like the shape my back is rounding into. Not the best pics, screenshotted of a video, but you get the idea.
> 
> Yes, I'm a hairy fukk, and I still have some fat to strip off, but work in progress.


----------



## Jin (Jul 4, 2020)

Trump said:


> Looking good wee man, imagine the possibilities if you ate



Waxing would be a bigger improvement!


----------



## CJ (Jul 7, 2020)

Weekly Update:

Down 0.4 lbs to a 190.6 lb average weigh in

3896 Cals 
416g C
286g P
120g F

Overwhelming hunger this week, to the point where I would want to fall asleep so I'd stop thinking about food, couldn't get food off my mind, it sucked. Ended up having 3 refeed days, and my body actually weighed less the days after, so I'm going with it.

Only variable changed this week(other than huge jump in Cals) was I did 3 thirty minute sessions of light Assault airbike work. Nothing crazy, just pedaling along about 130 BPM heart rate, watching YouTube videos.

New cambered swiss bar is awesome for pressing, not so much for bentover rows. It's big, hits the shins, ended up having to hold the weight further out from my body to compensate. Lower back did not like that, so back to a barbell for that exercise. My leg press machine should be shipped this week, looking forward to that too.

Switching the rep ranges up for my training going forward, from mainly linear progression 6's and 10's to 8-12's and 10-15's using RPE.

Focus next 5 weeks will be on Chest. I'll start with 12 sets per week, split over 2 sessions, and add 2 sets per week, topping out at 20 the very last week before resetting. Everything else will be on maintenance, or slightly above, volume.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jul 7, 2020)

If you have a bench, and some boxes high enough to elevate it, seal rows work great with the cambered bar.


----------



## CJ (Jul 7, 2020)

Metalhead1 said:


> If you have a bench, and some boxes high enough to elevate it, seal rows work great with the cambered bar.



Great idea, but both my benches are adjustable, so all those angled support bars are in the way. 

No biggie though, I get a really good connection with the barbell, just would be cool to have options. I'm sure I'll acquire another bench at some point.


----------



## CJ (Jul 8, 2020)

Current pic, I'm getting there.


----------



## Trump (Jul 8, 2020)

why you wearing a hobos belt?? Looking good apart from that dude



CJ275 said:


> Current pic, I'm getting there.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 8, 2020)

damn close to rage minus all the crazy veins


----------



## CJ (Jul 8, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> damn close to rage minus all the crazy veins



I wish, that guy's a freak!!!


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 8, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> I wish, that guy's a freak!!!



yea you guys have very simular structures and problems putting on mass lol but you guys look great


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 8, 2020)

Looking badass dude! I honestly can't see anything you could improve on besides the belt lol.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Jul 9, 2020)

Looking good man. When are we gonna see the swole 200 lbs plus cj again?


----------



## DEADlifter (Jul 9, 2020)

Dude! You're shredded.  Your obliques look like you could take a Frank Dux roundhouse and laugh.  Very impressive buddy,


----------



## PZT (Jul 10, 2020)

lean asf….


----------



## CJ (Jul 11, 2020)

Next 5 weeks of programming...

      ***HYPERTROPHY BLOCK***
                 -CHEST FOCUS-

Pull A:
-Pendlay Row: 3X8,8,AMRAP 
-Vert Wide Pulldowns: 3@r8+(10-15)
-45° Ntrl Pulldowns, 3@r8+(10-15)
A1) SS: Inc DB Curls: 5@r8+(10-15)
       SS: DB Hammer Curls: 5xMax
A2) Banded Rear Delts: 5@r9+

Push A:
*Swiss Bar Bench: 3@r8+(8-12)
*Incline DB Bench: 3@r8+(10-15)
-Strict Press: 3@r8+(10-15)
A1) Rope Pushdowns: 3×12-15
A2) DB Laterals: 3x15-20 

Legs A:
-Leg Curls: 3@r8+(10-15) RP last set
-Squats: 3@r8+(8-12)
-RFESS: 3@r8+(12-15)
A1) SLOW Seated Calf: 5@R9+ (15+)
A2) Cable Crunches: 5 sets 

-------------------------------

Pull B:
-Ntrl Pullups: 3xRep Target, AMRAP last set. -when my Amrap set is 2 reps greater than my rep target, I'll increase the rep target by 1 the next session. 
-45° Wide Pulldowns: 3@r8+(10-15)
-Pendlay Row: 3@r8+(10-15)
A1) Cable Preacher Curl: 5x10-15
A2) DB Rear Delt Flyes: 5x15-20
A3) Forearm Roller: 3xBurns like hell

Push B:
*Inc Swiss Bar Bench: 3@r8+(8-12)
*Decline DB Bench: 3@r8+(10-15)
-BTN Press: 3@r8+(8-12)
A1) Cable Upright Rows: 3x15-20
A2) Inc Hammer Skulls: 3x10-15

Legs B:
-DLs, 3x5,5,AMRAP (20 lb jumps)
-Leg Press(banded), 3x15-20 (RP last set) 
A1) Leg Exts, 3x15-20 (RP last set) 
A2) Leg Curls, 3x10-15 (RP last set) 
B1) Stand Calf: 5x(3x10+/0:10 hold) -each set is 10 reps, 10 second hold at top, 10 reps, 10 second hold, AMRAP
B2) Cable Crunches, 5 sets


*add TWO sets weekly to chest, builds from 12,14,16,18, to 20 sets over the 5 weeks. Then reset and prioritize different muscle group(s).


----------



## CJ (Jul 12, 2020)

Newest addition to the home gym, a vertical leg press. It has a design flaw in that you need to pull out the safety pins and hold them out during the duration of your set. I'll replace them with some Grade 8 bolts or similar to circumvent this nonsense. 

It'll do, it'll get the legs burning, but I don't recommend it. Keep looking if you're in the market for one. I chose this due to space constraints, and it was the first to come back in stock.

Also, I've been told to stop buying shit, we're running out of space. I hope she meant AFTER the power rack I'm getting! :32 (20):


----------



## CJ (Jul 14, 2020)

Weekly Update:

Up 0.6 lbs for the week up to a 191.2 average. Weight might be a little high because I started having a protein shake in the middle of the nights, and I wake up with my stomach still full. 

3930 Cals
400g C
305g P
121g F

Low calories is stupid!!! Glad I bumped them back up, I feel 100x better, moving around so much more, back to my old self.

Since moving up to higher reps in my workout, my body has been begging for more food. I'm just going to go with it, and eat extra food when I'm hungry. Switched from 6's and 10's to 8-12 and 10-15 on most exercises. 

I'm also going to hold the 190 lb mark as my line in the sand, I do not want to go below it. Maybe recomp a little at this weight, set myself up for a long slow gaining phase this fall, winter, and spring.

New leg press turned out to be pretty good, after I made a few modifications to it. Glad I bought it now. Still waiting for power racks to come back in stock, I hate squatting off a stand.


----------



## CJ (Jul 19, 2020)

I'm going back to a 4x per week Upper/Lower split. I know, I change things up too much, but hear me out.

I feel like I'm failing at home life right now. I'm working 6 days per week, about 11 hours per day, and trying to workout 5-6 times per week when I get home. 

My kids aren't getting enough time with me, and the wife is doing waaaaaay more than her fair share of things around the house. If I can even cook dinner 1-2 more times per week to take some load off her shoulders, I feel that will pay me/us back exponentially. I'm not preparing for anything, it's selfish and out of balance. 

It's good too, because somehow a bunch of fluff made its way back into the programming. How does that always happen? Wrist rollers, really CJ?!? This forces all that junk to be chopped off, and me to stick to the basics.


----------



## Trump (Jul 19, 2020)

Do what you gotta do weeman, family must come first 



CJ275 said:


> I'm going back to a 4x per week Upper/Lower split. I know, I change things up too much, but hear me out.
> 
> I feel like I'm failing at home life right now. I'm working 6 days per week, about 11 hours per day, and trying to workout 5-6 times per week when I get home.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mister Slicksta (Jul 19, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> I'm going back to a 4x per week Upper/Lower split. I know, I change things up too much, but hear me out.
> 
> I feel like I'm failing at home life right now. I'm working 6 days per week, about 11 hours per day, and trying to workout 5-6 times per week when I get home.
> 
> ...



Have to do you.  Like Trump said “family first!”  Don’t think bad about this change....it’s for the better of the family for sure.


----------



## CJ (Jul 19, 2020)

New Programming
4 Day Upper/Lower A/B Split

Upper A
Inc DB Bench, 4@r8+(6-10)
Ntrl Pullups, 4@r8+
A1)Dec DB Bench, 3@r8+(10-15)
A2)Pendlay Row, 3@r8+(10-15)
B1)Inc DB Curls, 4xMax(10-15)
B2)Rope Tri Pressdown, 4xMax(10-15)
B3)DB Lateral Raises, 4xMax(10-15)

Lower A
DLs, 3x5+(add 20 lbs each set)
A1)Leg Exts, 3@r8+(10-15)
A2)Leg Curls, 3@r8+(10-15)
Leg Press-Banded, 3@r8+(15-20)
B1)SLOW Seated Calf, 4xMax(15-20)
B2)Cable Crunches, 4xMax
B3)DB Rear Delt Flyes, 4xMax(12-15)

Upper B
Swiss Bar Bench, 4@r8+(6-10)
Pendlay Rows, 4@r8+(6-10)
A1)BTN Presses, 3@r8+(10-15)
A2)Wide Lat Pulldowns, 3@r8+(10-15)
B1)Cable Preachers, 4xMax(10-15)
B2)Inc Tri Bar Skulls, 4xMax(10-15)
B3)DB Lateral Raises, 4xMax(10-15)

Lower B
Leg Curls, 3@r8+(10-15)
Squats, 3@r8+(8-12)
Leg Press-Banded, 3@r8+(15-20)
A1)Stand Calf, 4x(3x10+/0:10 hold) 
A2)Cable Crunches, 4xMax
A3)DB Rear Delt Flyes, 4xMax(12-15)


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 19, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> New Programming
> 4 Day Upper/Lower A/B Split
> 
> Upper A
> ...



seems like u put some thought into this...


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 19, 2020)

What does "r8" mean in: Leg Exts, 3@r8+(10-15)


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 19, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> I'm going back to a 4x per week Upper/Lower split. I know, I change things up too much, but hear me out.
> 
> I feel like I'm failing at home life right now. I'm working 6 days per week, about 11 hours per day, and trying to workout 5-6 times per week when I get home.
> 
> ...



I can totally relate to this. Fortunately I've been able to fit my workouts in before work lately. That's the only thing that has made it work for me. It's a tough balance.


----------



## CJ (Jul 19, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> What does "r8" mean in: Leg Exts, 3@r8+(10-15)



In this example, I'll do 3 sets of leg exts, first 2 sets are to RPE8, meaning leave 2 reps in the tank. The 3rd set is the "+" set, meaning go to failure or beyond. The (10-15)is the target reps I'd like to get each set.

I just shorten RPE to R in my writing.


----------



## BrotherIron (Jul 19, 2020)

Leg press single leg? or both leg?  I used to put them in after squats but performed them 1 leg at a time.  Gotta love bands.  IMHO every machine should have a band attached to it.


----------



## CJ (Jul 19, 2020)

BrotherIron said:


> Leg press single leg? or both leg?  I used to put them in after squats but performed them 1 leg at a time.  Gotta love bands.  IMHO every machine should have a band attached to it.



Still getting used to the new machine. It's a vertical leg press, never used them before. Both legs for now, trying to get the bands dialed in, keep it smooth.


----------



## BrotherIron (Jul 19, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Still getting used to the new machine. It's a vertical leg press, never used them before. Both legs for now, trying to get the bands dialed in, keep it smooth.



I've always done both on a vertical leg press.  Thought you were talking about a 45 degree.  I always start with low tension and slowly add more over time.


----------



## CJ (Jul 25, 2020)

So I cut this Summer Lean Out period short, for multiple reasons.

1) It's counterproductive to my end goal, basically just a waste of time. I didn't listen to you all, I should have, my mind fukks me over sometimes. 

2) I couldn't do what I want/need to do in my day to day without a ton of calories coming in. So wasn't exactly a symbiotic situation going on.

3) I have ZERO need to get any leaner than I am. I got to a point where I'm comfortable in my own skin again, so that's good enough. 

4) I fukking love ice cream!!!!!!!!!!

I didn't want to just end the log without closure though. 

I did put on 10+ pounds year over year from my lightest weights, and it appears like most of it is good weight. Hopefully I can do similar next year. In the attached pic, current(a week or so ago) is the pic where my face is blocked out in blue, obviously the other one is last July.


----------



## Trump (Jul 25, 2020)

CJ just give up and become a big bastard, it’s far more enjoyable than counting grains of rice


----------



## CJ (Jul 25, 2020)

Trump said:


> CJ just give up and become a big bastard, it’s far more enjoyable than counting grains of rice



Sometimes I put the last grain in a pill cutter, just for extra accuracy. :32 (20):


----------



## Jin (Jul 25, 2020)

Well done! Chest is very much improved


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jul 25, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> So I cut this Summer Lean Out period short, for multiple reasons.
> 
> 1) It's counterproductive to my end goal, basically just a waste of time. I didn't listen to you all, I should have, my mind fukks me over sometimes.
> 
> ...



i was not following this thread too much to read now but you were tying to get leaner than this pic?


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 25, 2020)

Yeah, I can see the difference! Good job dude.


----------



## CJ (Jul 25, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> i was not following this thread too much to read now but you were tying to get leaner than this pic?



I allowed myself to get detoured. Ultimately want to be bigger.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 25, 2020)

well listen to fouad and not greg doucette...


----------



## CJ (Jul 25, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> well listen to fouad and not greg doucette...



I listened to his 2 recent podcasts with Patrick Tour this morning. Got me fired up!!!  :32 (18):


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Jul 25, 2020)

Great work CJ! Good job getting out of your head. It happens to all of us haha. Super lean dude. Only place from here to go is up!!! I’m with Trump and Gibs. You look amazing already. Now it’s time to crank that size dial!!! Do It! Do It! Lol:32 (1):


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 26, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> I listened to his 2 recent podcasts with Patrick Tour this morning. Got me fired up!!!  :32 (18):



that interview with Patrick was priceless


----------



## DEADlifter (Sep 3, 2020)

Are you still doing the upper/lower split?  How has it done for you?


----------



## CJ (Sep 3, 2020)

DEADlifter said:


> Are you still doing the upper/lower split?  How has it done for you?



Yes, and it's ok, you get good recovery with the 3 days off per week. I have to constantly fight the urge to keep adding more to the Upper days. Just doesn't seem like it's enough. 

I would prefer to do an Upper/Lower/Pull/Push/Legs though. Then I could do my heavy work on the U+L days, on my days off from work, then volume work on the PPL days after work. Unfortunately, my work schedule is so erratic, that I'd often end up missing one of the PPL days because I'd do a 12+ hour shift.


----------

